# My Addiction To Chemical Guys



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well ive been into my detailing for a while now and have pretty much made my move over to entirely CG products


















































Missing from the photos are my new parkline pressure washer and Henry hoover.

I may indeed be a little addicted to Chemical Guys products  and even have another order lined up


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

The more I use CG, the more CG's I buy. Just got some Diablo wheel cleaner and EcoSmart


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wow your even more addicted than me!! :lol:
so far i have
some hexlogic pads
3pk Poly clay 
Luber
CG's tyre and wheel brush(the green feathered ends one)
maxi suds II
mangocello airfreshner.
some extra spray bottles
Mr Wash Mitt Synthetic mitt(very good btw)
EZ creme
Orange Degreaser
Black Light
a bottle V7
a gallon of v7 on its way
few of the eurow mf's and the dark blue one for blacklight.
wooly mammoth drying towel :thumb:

oh and a sample of glossworkz.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm tempted to a change in my shampoo how do you rate both the CG maxi suds and the citrus??


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I love CG products myself. If I ever use my other stuff up I'll replace with CG products. I just wish the did a clay like Bilt Hamber soft, so you could use water as lube.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

nice haul!

nice to see some purple glossworkz glaze, i thought i was the only one with some left in my kit :lol:

and as always, it's nice to have returning customers


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah i got that as a free upgrade from Dave as they had run out of stock of a different product  the results from it are great, used it on a white integra i detailed yesterday and the results were great

expect another order soon


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

moono16v said:


> I'm tempted to a change in my shampoo how do you rate both the CG maxi suds and the citrus??


i havent tried CW&G but maxi suds II is great.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i havent tried CW&G but maxi suds II is great.


you'll love wash and gloss then :argie:

my go-to, but david swears by glossworkz!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I must say the Glozzworkz is fantastic


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cant't go wrong with CG stuff. I love using CG and Poorboys.

Is that the DW Ultimate Swirl Finder Torch lurking in the picture????


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

What, no black light or V7 :lol:

Nice haul fella :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i prefered maxi suds to glossworkz jordan..

the glossworkz is good it reminds me of bilt hambers auto wash.. not much suds but very slick.
i think my main problem is i dont like watermelon smell so that put me off it when using it lol..


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice! I must admit I'm in the same boat as you, compared to all the mainstream products here in Sydney, I LOVE the CG's lineup, and love giving demonstrations to people, letting them smell the products etc, and they all seem to think they are the bomb too. 

So far I only have; 
hex-logic pads
diablo wheel cleaner
new look trim & tyre gel
green clean 
air freshner (watermelon, new car etc and odur eater apple) 
XXX hardcore paste wax
some drying towels. 


Looking to buy some more stuff, and maybe have a chat to them about distributing their gear around Sydney a bit more, I know they have information about that on their Aussie webpage, but its sad that they are so unknown by the general public when their gear is impressive. I need to put an order in though, :| mostly friends and workmates want ALOT of that watermelon air freshner.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I wont post mine


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> What, no black light or V7 :lol:
> 
> Nice haul fella :thumb:


Dont encourage me lol

Got BL and V7 on the order already aswell at 5050 wax, Celest, AIO polish, Jetseal and VertuaBond lol

Oh and the No touch Foam


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooh actually I see you have their polish there, how do you rate it? I really love the Menz polishes but if CG's stuff is quite decent I think I'd be happy to place an order and give it a spin.


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Man, I'm getting there too. Wish they can give special pricing even though im from the u.s.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

black_civic_si said:


> Man, I'm getting there too. Wish they can give special pricing even though im from the u.s.


Paul always takes care of me. Not sure about discounts, be he will often send samples if you order something else.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice collection! Keep it up!

My CG collection is as follows:
Glossworz shampoo 1GL
Citrus Wash & Gloss 1GL
Hose Free Rinse 1GL
CG Clay Bars
Extreme Synethtic Detailer
Pro Detailer 1GL
V7
Hex Lgic pads of all sizes and grades
Paint Correction 778
Paint Correction 721
Paint correction 700
Deep Reflection XP
Ez Creme Glaze
M Seal
Blacklight
Jetseal 109
Petes 53 wax
50/50 Concours Wax
Celeste Dettaglio Wax
E-zyme Wax
Diablo wheel cleaner 1gl
Barbones 1gl
Wheel Guard
New Look Trim Gel
G6 Hyper Coat
Fabric Guard Protectant
Sparayable Leather and Conditioner 1gl
Watermelon Odour Neutraliser
Nonsense All Surface Cleaner 1gl
Stripper Scent
Mangocello Air Feshener
Extreme Metal Shine
Water spot remover (not available in Uk)
Dozens of Mfs, of varying sizes and grades.

Ive just got a bit of CG OCD!


Steve


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

ongoing list. LOL, i'm getting there too. if i buy a gallon off their product line, i must buy the 16oz bottle too.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Every time I see a collection like this, I think to myself 'I once said I wanted to only keep my product collection streamlined And what I need' but I'm do tempted to go from 'what I need' to 'what I want.'
I just know that a year from now I'll need more than a single box to hold my products.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

What's the cordless drill for?

Impressive collecion, i'm reading very good reports about the stuff! How do you find the hexlogics on a DA? Thinking of trying them on a rotary.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

chrisw87 said:


> Ooh actually I see you have their polish there, how do you rate it? I really love the Menz polishes but if CG's stuff is quite decent I think I'd be happy to place an order and give it a spin.


I do highly rate all their products, i find the polishes achieve a very good correction with the hexlogic pads not drying out or being to dusty either

Oh and no guys it not a cordless drill it is a DIY Sun Gun at £13.50 i couldnt say no lol.

On a DA the hexlogic pads are great although i do find that due to the texture cut into them that i some times need a little extra product over a normal flat pad.


----------



## uzj100 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aeroandy said:


> Paul always takes care of me. Not sure about discounts, be he will often send samples if you order something else.


Try "Gold" in the coupon code. It isn't much, but it does off set some shipping etc.

I've recently gotten the CG addiction too

EZ Creme
WMF
Jet Seal
Black Light
M-Seal 
Extreme Top Coat
Factory Seal
Glossworkz Glaze
Deep Reflections
Vertua Bond 408
V7
Speed Wipe
Silk Shine
P40
Synthetic QD
Pad Cleaner
MF Cleaner
Pad Conditioner
Bare Bones
Green Clean
Grime Reaper
Fabric Cleaner
VRT

And more product on the way

:wave:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm on my way back to CG for many of my staple products. Only used diablo for the first time the other day and it is fantastic


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a big fan of chemical guys as well but I'm very disappointed with the trim dressing's, I have vrp dressing and when i put it on it brings up the trim better than any other product I've used but once it rains it runs, a friend or mine has has the same problem with the new look dressing and the trim has been scrubbed first to make sure its perfectly clean


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

We all recieve the CG bug


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

anyone who knows me will know im not a fan of the CG products :lol:

never use em :lol:

not addicted in any way :lol:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Just resurrecting an old thread...

My CG stuff :-

CG Dressing Applicator Sponges
MF Applicators Premium Grade Blue
VRP Dressing (Although the label says VRT :lol:
Citrus Snow Foam
V7
Stripper Scent
Silk Shine Dressing
Bare Bones
Gerbil Wheel Brush
Diablo Wheel Gel
Speed Wipe & Streak Free Quickshine
CG Fabric Clean
CG ProSpray Bottles
Blacklight
Shaggy Fur Ball MF's
EZ Creme Glaze with Acrylic Shine
El Gordo Fat Pro MF's
CG Pro Wax Applicator
Extreme Metal Shine
Citrus Wash & Gloss
Liquid Extreme Oil Shine Dressing
50/50 Connoisseur Paste Wax
Mangocello Air Freshener
Extreme Wash (Bug Bugger)
Coconut Air Freshener


Planning on adding to this VERY soon 

Wants :-

Grime Reaper or Heavy Duty Orange Degreaser (For Calipers)
Glassworkz Glass Clean
Wooly Mammoth

:detailer:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice haul :thumb:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

david g said:


> Nice haul :thumb:


Very nearly CG Exclusive for me now 

David,

What would you recommend as best for my calipers. There is a bit of stubborn stuff in the nooks and crannies around the sides of the calipers. Would Grime Reaper or Heavy Duty Orange Degreaser be any better than my Diablo ? Or should I try the Diablo neat ??

:thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice to see fellow members of the CG addiction club 

This is what I got so far:

Green Clean All Purpose
Citrus Wash + Gloss
Glossworkz
Maxi Suds
Extreme Bodywash n Wax
VRP dressing
G6 Hypercoat
Blacklight
Speedwipe
Pro Detailer
Synthetic QD
Hybrid v7
Stripper Scent
Leather Cleaner
Leather Conditioner
Miracle Dryer MF
New Car Smell
Rain off glass sealant
No Touch Snow Foam
Honeydew Snow Foam
Window Clean Streak Free
Bare Bones
Glassworkz Optical Clearity
Petes 53 Paste Wax
50/50 Concours Paste Wax
Instawax Express Carnauba Spray
Blue MF applicators
Grime Reaper
Citrus Wash Daily
Bug Bugger Wash
Microfibre Wash


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Jack Carter said:


> Very nearly CG Exclusive for me now
> 
> David,
> 
> ...


Tried Iron-X ?


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Carshine said:


> Tried Iron-X ?


No, because it's not a CG product :lol:

Seriously, I'm about to order some :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jack Carter said:


> Very nearly CG Exclusive for me now
> 
> David,
> 
> ...


Grime Reaper ,you can dillute it up to 20 to 1 depending on how bad the stubborn stuff is :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

david g said:


> Grime Reaper ,you can dillute it up to 20 to 1 depending on how bad the stubborn stuff is :thumb:


i already beat you to it and recommended it to him on another thread :lol:

dave.. when is CG gonna enter the iron contaminants market 
an iron x type product.. its missing from the CG range.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> i already beat you to it and recommended it to him on another thread :lol:
> 
> dave.. when is CG gonna enter the iron contaminants market
> an iron x type product.. its missing from the CG range.


:thumb:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Should I hold back on the IronX then Dave ?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Try the grim reaper you wont be diassapointed:thumb:


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh You Love It!!


----------

